# STOP: 0x0000007f 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000



## johntjwt (Apr 27, 2008)

This comes up everytime i try to play crysis (i can't even get in) randomly when im watching videos online or if i just pause a video and do something else. there have been a few times it just randomly did it. i hate this blue screen of death what shot i do.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello John, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

The Error Code *7f* suggests that you have either not enough RAM or the RAM you have installed might be corrupt.

Please download *Memtest86+* and run it on your machine. (_Click the coloured link._)

In the meantime, I will transfer this thread over to our Hardware Section, so the experts there can give you more qualified advice.

Good Luck with it!

Kind Regards,

*P.S:* (_by the time you read this you will have been transferred._)


----------



## johntjwt (Apr 27, 2008)

i discovered that when i watch videos this comes up 0x000000D1 0x5F796CEF 0x00000002 0x00000001 0xAFF449B3


----------



## johntjwt (Apr 27, 2008)

im having trouble with Memtest86+. cant get any of them to work.....


----------

